# Fire at Blackpool Pontins!!!!!!



## theasdaprice (Jun 10, 2010)

I know there has been a thread on here about the Blackpool Pontins site that closed down a few months ago, so I have posted this link to the local paper, which talks about a fire in one of the challetts. It's a shame it's all going to be pulled down, as it would be great for exploring. 

http://www.blackpoolgazette.co.uk/blackpoolnews/Blaze-at-former-Pontins-site.6352918.jp 

Farewell, 
Aaron Bennett


----------

